# Regelmäßige Abfrage aus Workbench



## didi577 (29. Jun 2018)

Hi,

ich möchte per MySql Workbenche täglich zum Zeitpunkt x automatisch eine Abfrage starten und das Ergebnis in einer anderen DB speichern. Aus dieser anderen DB will ich in Java Daten graphisch im Zeitverlauf darstellen. Die Ursprungs DB speichert den geforderten Datenbestand leider nicht zum gewünschten Zeitpunkt. 

Kann mir jemand helfen dies umzusetzen?

Vielen Dank im vorais.


----------



## mihe7 (29. Jun 2018)

Was hat das Workbench damit zu tun? Wie sieht das Ergebnis aus? Eine einfache CSV-Datei? Wo liegt die andere DB?


----------



## didi577 (1. Jul 2018)

Ich will per Abfrage zum Zeitpunkt x aus einer MySQL DB von einem Server Daten in eine andere MySQL DB auf wahrscheinlich einem anderen Server speichern. Aus dieser anderen DB will ich mit querys Daten im Zeitverlauf grafisch darstellen (mit einer JavaFX Gui). In der UrsprungsDB habe ich nur Leserechte. Die UrsprungsDB speichert die gewünschten Daten leider nicht so wie ich sie auswerten will. 

Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine. 
Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## mihe7 (1. Jul 2018)

Was spricht gegen ein shell-Skript (Batch-File), das die Daten des einen Servers exportiert bzw. in den anderen importiert und über einen Scheduler (cron/Windows Aufgabenplanung) zum gewünschten Zeitpunkt ausgeführt wird?

Du könntest z. B. per mysqldump die DB (oder Teile davon) exportieren, und mittels mysql in die Ziel-DB (z. B. als separates Schema) importieren und dann darauf zugreifen. Oder du könntest die Export-Query (SELECT ... INTO OUTFILE) und die Import-Query (LOAD DATA ...) in separate SQL-Skripte packen und diese jeweils per "mysql" ausführen. Möglichkeiten gibt es wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## didi577 (1. Jul 2018)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ich habe bisher noch keine Erfahrungen mit dem Export und der Weiterverarbeitung in einer anderen DB. Morgen habe ich wieder Zugriff auf die DB und werde mal etwas von dem was du empfiehlst ausprobieren. Gibts dazu gute Tutorials?


----------



## mihe7 (1. Jul 2018)

didi577 hat gesagt.:


> Gibts dazu gute Tutorials?


Keine Ahnung. Ich schau einfach in die MySQL-Doku.


----------



## Meniskusschaden (1. Jul 2018)

Für so etwas würde ich nichts Eigenes programmieren, sondern ein ETL-Tool verwenden.


----------

